

Ask HN: Which publications do you read? - fivedollarshake

Hi HN readers,<p>I&#x27;ve been lurking for two months now after a tip-off from a software dev friend. Primarily my question stems from my aspiration to learn to code from scratch using sources that are reliable for accurate and helpful content.<p>For full disclosure, I work for several international software companies in a marketing capacity. So I am also interested to find out if our PR efforts are vindicated by your responses.<p>My hunch is that HN readers don&#x27;t have a loyalty to one publication in particular, but prefer to source content from all over, and ideally at the source i.e. from bloggers and website press offices.<p>Thanks
======
benzesandbetter
HN, The Economist, BBC News, The Guardian, Foreign Affairs, NYT, Financial
Times, and a few choice subreddits.

------
gamesbrainiac
HackerNews, TechCrunch, Nautilus, Armin Ronacher's blog (although this is not
a publication, its pretty regular, and his posts are good).

------
jnazario
great question. here's a subset of my RSS feeds i call "Must Read". i work in
comp sci research, specifically cybersecurity R&D.

[https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1a35cdf12ccbf437b4a4](https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1a35cdf12ccbf437b4a4)

------
classicsnoot
hackerNews and BBC

